# What mudguard?



## ScotiaLass (14 Jan 2015)

I currently have a set of Crud RacePac mudguards on my 29er.
They are okay but in really wet/muddy conditions they still leave me soaked!

I'm looking to replace them - is there anything you use/recommend?
I like the look of the SKS shock blade but can only find a front guard, not front/rear pair.


----------



## Fubar (14 Jan 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I currently have a set of Crud RacePac mudguards on my 29er.
> They are okay but in really wet/muddy conditions they still leave me soaked!
> 
> I'm looking to replace them - is there anything you use/recommend?
> I like the look of the SKS shock blade but can only find a front guard, not front/rear pair.



I have a set of SKS Raceblades on my winter road bike and find them much better than the Crud Road Racers - not much good for a MTB and not answering your question but in terms of product I'd pick SKS over Crud.


----------



## Brandane (14 Jan 2015)

I have Topeak defenders on my MTB. Not sure if your 29" wheels would restrict choice though?
The Topeak guards are good quality and unclip easily for the likes of transporting the bike in a car.
They are easy to install as well; front mount fits into the hollow of your steerer tube, rear one on the seat post.
Front one sticks out far enough over front tyre to prevent the blowback of spray into your face when going faster than 15 mph! They won't do much to stop your feet and lower legs getting a soaking though.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jan 2015)

Brandane said:


> I have Topeak defenders on my MTB. Not sure if your 29" wheels would restrict choice though?
> The Topeak guards are good quality and unclip easily for the likes of transporting the bike in a car.
> They are easy to install as well; front mount fits into the hollow of your steerer tube, rear one on the seat post.
> Front one sticks out far enough over front tyre to prevent the blowback of spray into your face when going faster than 15 mph! They won't do much to stop your feet and lower legs getting a soaking though.



Your link is for the 29" version so I think they'll be OK. I've been after a set as well and these seem really well thought of, both here and elsewhere. Hopefully it won't rain too much before next payday...


----------



## Cubist (14 Jan 2015)

Eschew such frippery and wear the brown stripe of gnaarrrrr with pride.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (14 Jan 2015)

Bikeradar has done a piece today on best Mountain bike mudguards .


----------



## ScotiaLass (14 Jan 2015)

Brandane said:


> I have Topeak defenders on my MTB. Not sure if your 29" wheels would restrict choice though?
> The Topeak guards are good quality and unclip easily for the likes of transporting the bike in a car.
> They are easy to install as well; front mount fits into the hollow of your steerer tube, rear one on the seat post.
> Front one sticks out far enough over front tyre to prevent the blowback of spray into your face when going faster than 15 mph! They won't do much to stop your feet and lower legs getting a soaking though.


Choice is limited with the 29 " wheels


----------



## Brandane (14 Jan 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Choice is limited with the 29 " wheels


As per Andy's post, I posted a link to the version for 29" wheels. More by accident than any cleverness on my part!


----------



## djb1971 (14 Jan 2015)

Mudhuggers.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jan 2015)

@Brandane, I'll not quote you so you can cunningly edit your post and rightfully claim some credit


----------



## jon13 (14 Jan 2015)

Mudhuggers 
See their website
Fitted mine last week
Fantastic


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jan 2015)

Those Mudhuggers look really good actually. Neater than the Topeak ones too. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Steam Pig (15 Jan 2015)

Those mudhuggers look the biz, has anybody fitted a rear one of those under a rack?


----------



## ScotiaLass (15 Jan 2015)

I am still deliberating


----------



## MikeW-71 (15 Jan 2015)

Steam Pig said:


> Those mudhuggers look the biz, has anybody fitted a rear one of those under a rack?


I'd like to know this too, they seem like just the thing I'd be interested in to fit for my tour.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Jan 2015)

I have a piece of innertube cable tied to the fork brace to stop mud being flicked up into your face. I have used rear mudguards but find they break too easily when you are somersaulting down a hill.


----------



## dan_bo (16 Jan 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> I have a piece of innertube cable tied to the fork brace to stop mud being flicked up into your face. I have used rear mudguards but find they break too easily when you are somersaulting down a hill.



Have you managed to remove it from your bodice yet?


----------



## Smurfy (16 Jan 2015)

Steam Pig said:


> Those mudhuggers look the biz, has anybody fitted a rear one of those under a rack?


If you've got a rear rack, why bother with a mudguard? Just zip tie a piece of thin plastic to the top of the rack.


----------



## Steam Pig (16 Jan 2015)

YellowTim said:


> If you've got a rear rack, why bother with a mudguard? Just zip tie a piece of thin plastic to the top of the rack.


Done this, but the seat tube still gets clagged up. What I'd really like is some full 29er mudguards.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Jan 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Have you managed to remove it from your bodice yet?


Yes, I left by the track so the fairies of Mossley can use it as a spade when they dig out their mud pies.


----------



## Smurfy (16 Jan 2015)

Steam Pig said:


> Done this, but the seat tube still gets clagged up. What I'd really like is some full 29er mudguards.


In some areas, a full mudguard would prevent the wheel turning once the space between tyre and mudguard is full of mud.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2015)

Steam Pig said:


> Done this, but the seat tube still gets clagged up. What I'd really like is some full 29er mudguards.



I'm new to the MTB game, but would something like this fit the bill, depending on the size of your tyres?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/sks-blumels-road-mudguards-set/rp-prod84326


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I'm new to the MTB game, but would something like this fit the bill, depending on the size of your tyres?
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/sks-blumels-road-mudguards-set/rp-prod84326


Thanks for looking AndyRM, but I run on 29ers


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Thanks for looking AndyRM, but I run on 29ers



700c = 29er.


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Jan 2015)

I don't think those guards would work. The rears might, but the fronts need the brake caliper boss to be there, which it isn't on most suspension forks.


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Jan 2015)

My tyres seem much bigger! They are 29 x 2's. 
I like the look of the mudguards that use the rear stays, instead of the seat post for attaching to...as for the front, I prefer the one that attaches under the front fork (into the tube). 
With what I prefer, I won't get a matching set!


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Jan 2015)

29" is the same diameter as 700c, for 2" wide tyres, you'd need guards suitable for at least 42mm road tyres.

The more I look at the Mudhuggers, the more I like them!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2015)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/01/22...h-new-x-tra-dry-xl-and-shockboard-xl-fenders/


----------



## GiaMondo (27 Jan 2015)

On my Mondraker 29er i run 2 a full mudhugger setup, i tried everything else from asssavers xl, RRP EnduroGuard and Muckynutz XL fenders and nothing worked, especially on the rear, for a 29er nothing compares to the mudhuggers in my opinion, and thats with a 2.4 tyre. I also bought the little extender for the front mudhugger as per their own advice and its been spot on. Can't praise them enough!!!


----------



## shadow master (27 Jan 2015)

Crud guard do a 29er set now,extra 5" of coverage at the rear set of f+r £24,...yes 29" is a 700c rim but that's irrelevant in this case,as any guards marketed 700c are not going to be 3.5" wide!


----------



## Steam Pig (3 Feb 2015)

GiaMondo said:


> On my Mondraker 29er i run 2 a full mudhugger setup, i tried everything else from asssavers xl, RRP EnduroGuard and Muckynutz XL fenders and nothing worked, especially on the rear, for a 29er nothing compares to the mudhuggers in my opinion, and thats with a 2.4 tyre. I also bought the little extender for the front mudhugger as per their own advice and its been spot on. Can't praise them enough!!!


I think when I've got a bit of spare cash I'll give them a go


----------

